# Welches Rod pod für Fluss und Kanal?



## Chris1711 (4. August 2015)

Hallo boardies,

Um es vor Weg zu nehmen die such Funktion habe ich benutzt, jedoch habe ich nichts zufriedenstellendes gefunden. 

Wie der Titel es schon sagt suche ich ein Rod pod für die oben genannten Gewässer. Es sollte möglichst leicht sein vom Gewicht und auch schnell aufgebaut werden können. Da ich an spundwänden und im Fluss Fische sollte es als "high" und "Low" Pott umgebaut werden können mit möglichst wenig Handgriffen. Der Rod sollte kippstabil sein auf verschiedenen Untergründen wie z.b Beton oder auch steinpackungen. Das Packmaß spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle.

Bin relativ neu im karpfenangeln aber suche etwas vernünftiges d.h es kann auch etwas teurer sein. Möchte nicht 2 mal kaufen die Erfahrung habe ich im raubfischbereich schon gemacht. 

Von den Marken her bin ich völlig offen für alles. Es wäre net wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen mit mir teilen würdet bzw mich ein wenig beratet.
Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand sagen wie das Rod pod von Mark dörner heißt welches in Stahl und Beton vorkommt? Das hat einen soliden Eindruck gemacht.

Danke schon mal im voraus 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Burney (4. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Rod pod für Fluss und Kanal?*

www.rodpod.de

Sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## Michael Sch. (4. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Rod pod für Fluss und Kanal?*

Hallo,
da ich  mich auch seit einigen Tagen informiert habe, wurde es heute ein DAM Gunsmoke. Ich möchte es am Rhein und Kanal zum Zanderangeln einsetzen. Bin mal gespannt, wie es sich als High Pod macht.


----------



## jkc (4. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Rod pod für Fluss und Kanal?*

Hi, Mark Dörner verwendet ein Carpsounder Rod Pod in dem Film, ich meine es wäre das Mustang https://www.carp-sounder.de/shop/rod-pods/rpx-120/

Ich selber habe für den Bereich nen Fishcon Fishcomplete Inox, leider nur noch gebraucht zu bekommen und da noch immer sehr teuer.
Der Vorteil vom Fishcon ist das es mit etwas Übung in ca.60 Sekunden steht, Gewicht und Packmaß allerdings fallen aber etwas größer aus, bei den vielen anderen Pods bedeutet der Aufbau oft viel Schraubarbeit, was Zeit kostet.
Volle Standsicherheit erreicht das Fishcon allerdings wenn man es mit Häringen am Boden befestigt, deswegen sind Betonböden mit hochstehenden Ruten nicht die beste Sitaution für das Pod, Bzw. gillt das für fast alle Dreibeiner.

Grundsätzlich werden Rodpods schnell teuer und dazu habe ich etwas den Überblick verloren, da ich meine Lösung gefunden habe, von daher will ich eine echte Empfehlung gar nicht aussprechen.

Wenn ich heute ein Rodpod suchen würde wäre das Anaconda Hightower das günstigste unter meinen Favoriten, aber auch hier spreche ich keine Empfehlung aus.

Grüße JK


----------



## Dirk T (4. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Rod pod für Fluss und Kanal?*

Hallo,

 ich /wir fischen meistens an der wunderschönen Elbe oder der Saale ...meine Empfehlung ..ohne wenn und aber, das Sky von Fox, mit einigen kleinen Abstrichen das Ranger. 

 mfg
 Dirk


----------



## Snakesfreak (4. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Rod pod für Fluss und Kanal?*

Also wenn ich mir zur zeit ein Rod Pod holen müsste, würde meine Wahl auf dieses hier fallen:
Anaconda Extension Pod

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/product_info.php?info=p1717_Anaconda-Extension-Pod.html


----------



## Revilo62 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Rod pod für Fluss und Kanal?*

Hi Chris,
ich fische seit nunmehr fast 10 Jahren ein cygnet grand sniper,
durch Zukauf von 2 längeren Stangen kannst Du daraus sehr bequem ein High-Pod machen oder eben flach stellen.
Hierbei handelt es sich um ein klassisches 4-Bein mit der Besonderheit, dass jedes Bein einzeln eingestellt werden kann, die Bars drehbar sind und sich dann auch dementsprechend an die Pod-Position anpassen lassen. 
Das Pod ist aus Aluminium gefertigt, wird mit einer gepolsterten Tragetasche geliefert und ist relativ klein im Packmaß und lässt sich schnell aufbauen.
Kostenpunkt 169,00 € bei MRTackle
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Chris1711 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Rod pod für Fluss und Kanal?*

Moin,

danke erstmal für das große Feedback.

@jkc wie sieht es denn mit der Standsicherheit aus auf Beton mit dem Dreibein? Das Pod von Mark Dörner für 440€ ist natürlich mal ne Hausnummer |kopfkrat

Muss mich da wohl noch ein bisschen einlesen möchte nicht zweimal kaufen.#c


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Rod pod für Fluss und Kanal?*

Standsicher ist ein Dreibein nur dann wenn du ein Bein in die Zugrichtung stellst und wenn du es als High Pod nutzt, nach hinten abspannst.

Ich fische viel am Rhein und der Mosel auf Karpfen und da gibt es für mich mittlerweile nur zwei Pod`s die tauglich sind:

Entweder das schon genannte Cygnet oder Fox Ranger.

Das Cygnet ist schnell aufgebaut und ist sehr leicht, allerdings ist leicht bei großen Zugkräften (Strömung, schwere Bleie, Schiffsverkehr) meiner Meinung nach fehl am Platz. Solange du in ruhigen Gefilden damit unterwegs bist, reicht es vollkommen.

Das Fox Ranger dauert etwas länger mit dem Aufbau, ist aber stabil ohne Ende und es verdreht sich nichts.
Nachteil ist (auf den ersten Blick) der hohe Preis, wenn ich aber rechne das ich es nun schon seit 7 Jahren nutze, ist der Preis für mich vollkommen ok.

Auch eine gute Alternative: Balzer Cyber Pod "Silver" oder "Gold". Leicht, vielseitig und relativ schnell aufgebaut.
Vorteil hier: du kannst ihn als 3-Bein-High Pod nutzen und vorne noch zwei lange Banksticks als Stütze anschrauben.

Solange du "nur" auf Spundwänden und in ruhigen Bereichen angelst ist das Cygnet oder der Cyber Pod für dich wohl die 1. Wahl - beim harten Einsatz in Buhnen, Packlage und Hauptstrom ist und bleibt nur der Fox Ranger (oder auch Sky).


----------



## jkc (5. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Rod pod für Fluss und Kanal?*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> ..
> @jkc wie sieht es denn mit der Standsicherheit aus auf Beton mit dem Dreibein? ...




Hi, das Fishcon steht da schon relativ gut, zumindest überhaupt kein Vergleich zu den günstigen Dreibeinern. Wichtig ist da, dass die Beine eine möglichst große Stellfläche zulassen. Beim Fishcon ist es ein gleichseitiges Dreieck von geschätzt 1,2-1,4m Seitenlänge, bei billigen Dreibeinern kommt man teils nicht mal auf 90cm. Ruten auf Betonboden steil aufgestellt ist die einzige grenzwertige Situation, alles andere ist unkritisch, z.B. auch wenn Du Betonboden hast, aber das Pod flach stellen kannst.
Steil stehend würde ich kein Dreibeiner (eigentlich kein Pod) ungesichert hin stellen, wenn der Boden es zulässt eben mit Heringen und / oder Spanngummis gesichert, auf festem Boden dann zumindest mit nem Gewicht, z.B. nen gefüllten Wassereimer ins Stativ gehängt um nen tiefen Schwerpunkt zu generieren. Zu oft habe ich schon Ruten und Pod´s fliegen sehen, sei es durch Treibgut, Kanuten, (fliegende) Enten, Gänse, Schwäne in gleich mehreren Schnüren.

Ich stelle beim steilen Aufbau, aber immer zwei Beine nach vorn, um ein Kippen zur Seite hin möglichst aus zu schließen, die Sicherung nach hinten weg nimmt dann die Zugkräfte gerade nach vorn auf; die Diskussion gab es aber schon diverse Male.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Striiizz (5. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Rod pod für Fluss und Kanal?*

Hallo,
Ich habe 2 Pods gefischt.
Cygnet und den High Tower.
Denke das der High Tower für dich die idealere Lösung ist.
Großer Vorteil bei diesem Pod, im Vergleich zu den anderen, sind die in der Länge und Neigung vertellbaren Füße. Damit lässt sich wirklich in jedem Bereich fischen.
Nachteil ist ganz klar das Gewicht, gegenüber Cygnet.


----------



## jkc (5. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Rod pod für Fluss und Kanal?*

Hi, hat jemand nen Überblick, ob der High Tower inzwischen werksseitig mit VA-Schrauben ausgestattet ist? Da gab es ja mal Probleme mit rostenden Schrauben?

Grüße JK


----------



## Chris1711 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Rod pod für Fluss und Kanal?*

Kennt jemand das Fox Horizon Duo Rod Pod? Das wäre auch als High Pod umbaubar. Wenn jemand Erfahrung mit diesem gesammelt hat oder es schon mal begrabbelt hat bitte mal ein kleines Feedback geben danke.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Rod pod für Fluss und Kanal?*

Langzeiterfahrungen wird es da noch noch nicht geben, das Pad kam jetzt erst auf den Markt.
Wenn es aber nur halbwegs die gleiche Qualität hat wie die "alten" Horizon ist es ganz ok.


----------



## allgäucarp (14. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Rod pod für Fluss und Kanal?*

Ich selber fische das Fox Sky Pod, hatte es auch schon an der Donau auf Betonboden im Einsatz. Steht absolut stabil, und du kannst es auf alle Gegebenheiten einstellen, indem du die Stangen wechselst. Ein Freund von mir hat das Fox Ranger, mit abstrichen steht es fast genauso gut.


----------

